# Lesson learned the hard way



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Well it finally happened. A bowl busted on the lathe while I was turning. Until I bought the Powermatic I had never tried to turn large bowls. This bowl was 14" and I had rough turned the outside close to where I wanted it. I had the inside finished and sanded. I went to finish the outside when I had a grab. I had my face shield on but had raised it to check the grab and forgot to put it down as I haven't used it in the past. When I put the tool back to the bowl it broke in two. It hit me in the face and cut it a little bit. It happened so fast I didn't know what happened. They say bought experience is the best kind.

I am having trouble with my face shield fogging up any suggestions. I have no heat in the shop. I haven't been wearing a mask recon that would help?

Taught me two lessons. 1. Always put your face shield back down. 2. Always check for cracks in the bowl while turning.

.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

DANG! Ya dodged that bullet for sure. Glad you wern't hurt worse.
Bill


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

RainX interior glass type will help the fogging, although it doesn't work on my welding helmet and I haven't figured out why.


----------



## GENET (Aug 18, 2011)

SHUCKY-DARN IT WILL SCARE THE CRAP OUT OF YOU WHEN IT HAPPENS. I HAVE BEEN LUCKY TWICE I HAD MY SHIELD DOWN AND IT HIT HARD ENOUGH TO CRACK ONE OF MY SHIELDS. DEWAYNE I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A WIRE MESH SHIELD. I KNOW THEY MAKE THEM I JUST HAVEN'T LOOKED HARD ENOUGH TO FIND ONE. I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF IT WILL WORK LIKE I WANT IT TO OR NOT. I AM GLAD YOU WEREN'T HURT.


----------



## BuckNasty (Nov 21, 2012)

how close is the shield on face. sometimes if i have it too close it will fog up cuz im breathing so heavy on it.


----------



## mark4345 (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/AM-Leonard-Wire-Mesh-Shield/dp/B001FA81JQ These work great, wont fog up and dont scratch either. For woodworking you cant beat it, for any grinding on metal where sparks are flying an occasional spark can find its way through the mesh.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

I got a big ole head and with my beard I don't know if that's what causes it. I see where on some folks the shield set way out on their head but mine is pretty close. I think I have it set to the furthest hole but I'll have to check it. It gets so bad there will be water droplets on the inside of it. I will try the RainX and see if it helps.

Gene check where they have welding supplies. Also here's one link.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/search.shtml?searchQuery=wire+screen+face+shield&op=search&Ntt=wire+screen+face+shield&N=0&GlobalSearch=true&sst=subset


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

DeWayne, 
Heat, and along with it moisture rises. If it can't escape it will condense on just about any surface that has a temperature differentiation.

You might try drilling some relief holes at or near the top to let your breath and body heat escape?

With no heat in your shop there is a large temperature differential so the faster you lose the heat and moisture, the less fog you'll have.

Remember, your body loses the most heat from your neck up, (An old cowboy rule), block the heat loss, you'll stay warmer, remove the heat and everything is more comfortable.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

On the bright side, you have a couple small canoes now.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Wear the visor over a ball cap and it will move the plastic out some. Just turn the cap backward.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

What about a chainsaw operator's hard hat. They come with a screen, ear muffs, hard hat, and I think you can add a clear face shield.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome to the lesson learned club. ]


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

There are special liquids you can apply to a faceshield which will prevent fogging. Check motorcycle accessory sites and eye protection sites. Government issued eyepro to troops going downrange has a small bottle that comes with each set and it works very well. Google it and you should find what you are looking for. Good Luck!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Try a little dish soap on the shield to stop the fogging. Just spread a few drops and wipe it off.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Supposedly shaving cream works on bathroom mirrors. I wonder if it will work with face masks.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the remedies. I think I might just go down the line and try them till I find one that helps me. I do have a large head and a very full beard that may have something to do with it. There's not much room inside. May be sealing things in. Holes may be a good idea.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

As paratrooper said, motorcycle shops often carry an antifog balm. Ski shops, as well, if you live in skiing country. They're probably much the same thing.


----------



## brownred (Nov 17, 2012)

Is there anything to prevent the fine dust from sticking to the face shield when turning and sanding. I get th where I cant see when the dust starts collecting on the face shield.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

I ain't gona let this bowl get the best of me. I cut the rough ends where it broke off and will make a wall hanger something another. My wife said put a light in it. Dono yet as I'm not through with it yet.










I will cover the open side with a board and turn it right side up. Then put a hanger or keyhole slot for hanging.










Most times the wood will tell us what it wants to be if we listen. I guess I didn't listen this time.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Brownred, try rubbing the faceplate with a dryer sheet.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Just glad you're okay. Good luck on solving your fogging problem-all I've ever used is anti-fog spray on shooting glasses and the results were only so-so.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Could make a nice wall hangin planter for fake or dried plants/flowers. Or hang it on the inside of the pantry closet for quick access to some snacks.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Matt sounds good. Maybe put some flowers and a light. Hummmm


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Let me preface by saying I have an extreme aversion to eye injuries for no good reason. I have to be sedated to get an eye exam. With that said, I am overly cautious when it comes to eye protection. I wear glasses to see. When I am at the lathe I wear my glasses, goggles over my glasses, and a face shield. Also my shop is not heated. The best stuff I have used to prevent fogging is Cat crap. I'm not sure what it really is, but it's not actually cat crap 

I snowboard a lot and this is the only stuff that keeps the fog off my ski goggles when I wear them over my glasses. It works great in the shop too.

I tried the wire mesh shields and I hated it. It's far too dark and makes it tough to see details. I left it up more than I put it down, so it wasn't doing me much good.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Close call. I have had bowls come off the lathe but not like that. One broke a $150 window….the lathe is now perpendicular to the window not parallel. LOL I usually get catches on the inside not the outside.
I didn't see anyone talk about prevention of this kind of incident.
Did the bowl split before it came off? How was it mounted? Do you think there was a crack? What cutting tool were you using?

Mounting with a chuck I usually finish the outside of a bowl before doing the inside with the possible exception of some finish sanding. The centrifugal force on the sides of the bowl can cause it to bow slightly as the sides get thinner during the inside cutting. If nothing else when you go back to finish the outside you will end up with a lopsided shape or 2 sides that are thinner depending on the grain of the wood. Also with large bowls you need to consider the speed or feet per second the outer parts are traveling at. I usually keep larger bowls at less than 1000 rpm's. Finally if the outside is finished and you are turning the inside you are out of the line of fire so to speak.

Good thought to check for cracks during the turning. They can often be stopped or repaired by letting super glue (medium or thick) seep into the crack. The medium and thick glues are slower to set up so they penetrate the crack well. Often I can then turn past the crack and eliminate it or at least stop it from getting worse.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Idl, just superglue the two halves back together and finish 'er off!
My Powermatic safety shield has evolved into a nice work-light holder….I guess I should think about using it for it's intended purpose.
I accidentally knocked a toolrest into a bowl once and half the bowl bounced off my face-shield and wen't 20 feet up into the overhead of the shop where it bounced around a couple times before it came back down.
Just scratched the face-shield and made a believer out of me…but as I get older I keep forgetting to put it back down after checking work.
I've half way solved that by going to a full-face respirator mask….too hard to pull off to just check minor things so it stays on the whole time I'm at the lathe.

Show us the bowl when you finish it.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Idl, Here's an idea…I'm gonna try this on something NOT cracked or broken…
Segmented wood turned maple bowl


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Agree with the dish soap. I took a chainsaw safety course and the instructor talked about fogging. He purchased a liquid for ten bucks in a teeny bottle. He said it looked and smelled like dish liquid so when that ran out he tried some and the result was the same - clear goggles.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I like Parker's Perfect … http://www.parkersperfect.com/order-now/ ... not cheap, but it does a great job and lasts for a long time.

-Gerry


----------



## kipperdude1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I think it was in Garett Wade catlog that I saw a mesh face shield it had a clear lense at eye level like a welding helmet would have, around $38 again I think. hope this helps I have been thinking about buying one to use in my unheated shop


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I went with the trend pro turners face shield it is clearly the finest shield made plus it cleans the air you breath Iwear it all the time I too had a bad bowl accident It was like slow motion I saw the crack start and as i withdrew the tool the crack widened as i was reaching for the switch to turn off the lathe putting my face closer to the lathe the MF came apart and whacked the hell out of the face shield bending it knockig me in the face and it hurt through the shield However i still have all my teeth My friends at trend sent me a new shield it installed easily and i am happy to give this safety tool my full endorsement


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Lumberjoe you had me there for a minute with the cat crap. Haa Haa.

Les, this probably happen because of my inexperience at turning. I had it chuck mounted and turning about 600 ROM. I used the dia * rpm = 8000/9000 formula. the bowl was 14". I had got the outside pretty much finished before I started on the inside. There was a small crack in the bowl at the top so I didn't think much about it. I finished turning the inside. I had finished the inside sanding and and then I was going to do a little more to the outside. I had one of the square carbide cutters and was making some finishing cuts when it caught. I think I was trying to take to big of a bite. It happen to fast for me to see as the next thing I knew my cheek was bleeding and the bowl was in two pieces on the floor. I had raised the shield to check something and just forgot to lower it. You better bet I check good for cracks from now on and will glue up if I see and from now on.

Pete I though about gluing back together but didn't think it was safe enough. I actually placed it back together but the recess for chuck was partially pulled out. Wasn't going to be bit twice. Interesting concept on the segmented video. I'd have never thought of that. I actually have one of the first bowl I turned back when that was green and it split. I took and sawed it into and glued it back together. It is a oval bowl now.

Boy didn't know there was so many remedies for foggy shields.

The metal shield with the clear section might werk good if your breath goes right through the screen mesh. I got to do something as I get about 30 min turning then it starts fogging. There was a setting that put it a little farther from my face. I haven't turned since I changed it so don't know if it helps yet.

Dude them things are nice but to rich for my billfold.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

ldl,
I got so wrapped up in the bowl I forgot about the face-shield issue.
I have a full face face-shield I use sometimes, and I have an unheated shop as well.
I just turn a small fan on behind me and it keeps a little air blowing from behind my head into the face-shield to keep it from fogging up.
AND it blows the dust and small shavings away from me as well, so I don't end up looking like the abominable sawdust man after a lost afternoon of bowl turning.


----------



## FeralVermonter (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad you escaped relatively unscathed.

Back in Cape Cod as a kid, my cousins taught me to spit in my goggles, wipe it around, and rinse out the extra. Works like a charm when it comes to goggles in the ocean… who knows, might work in a shop. A little down-and-dirty, I suppose, but it doesn't get cheaper… and you always know where your defogger is…


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it can be saved, though it's not the point of your post, I'd just advise to finish working it by hand.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks again for all the suggestions.

TTcabinatmaker I re-purposed the bowl and will make two wall scones out of the two halves. I'm not letting it get the best of me. Haaa Haaa


----------

